# cocomero - anguria



## danalto

Ho proprio deciso di essere il vostro tormento! 
Parliamo ora della differenza fra *cocomero *ed *anguria*.
Lo Zingarelli sostiene che *cocomero *sia italiano corretto, mentre *anguria *sia dialettale, o regionale, non ricordo bene...
Un'altra di quelle paroline che dividono il nostro paese?


----------



## Necsus

Dani, lo sostengono anche il Garzanti, il DeMauro e la Treccani... ;-)
Ti allego, per il puro piacere di leggerla, la definizione del vocabolario della Crusca:
frutto ritondo, noto, e grande: di buccia verde, midolla acquosa, e di grato gusto ne' caldi ardenti.


----------



## danalto

Hmm, così però mi fai venire voglia di una bella fettona fuori stagione! 
Lo scopo di questa discussione però era capire per quale ragione alcuni vocaboli (è cocomero è uno di questo) vengono da molti italiani considerati "di serie B", quasi trattati con disprezzo.


----------



## Necsus

Secondo me perché prevalgono su altri vocaboli di uso regionale per definire lo stesso soggetto e sono erroneamente ritenuti dialettali...

No, è rigorosamente vietato, Gavin!!!


----------



## danalto

Il fatto è -scusate se insisto- che ho dovuto affrontare addirittura delle discussioni con chi voleva a tutti i costi difendere la propria teoria!
Insomma, tutto quello che esce dalla bocca di un romano, viene dai più considerato _sbagliato_!
Io sono romagnola, di madre romagnola e padre calabrese, e vivo a Roma da sempre: mi considero perciò italiana al 100%.
Eppure spesso mi scontro con la mentalità di cui sopra.


----------



## GavinW

Necsus said:


> Secondo me perché prevalgono su altri vocaboli di uso regionale per definire lo stesso soggetto e sono erroneamente ritenuti dialettali...


 
? Scusa, non capisco: la tua frase mi sembra che si auto-contraddica...  
Sicuramente ho capito male io però. Non è che puoi spiegare meglio?
Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

GavinW said:
			
		

> ? Scusa, non capisco: la tua frase mi sembra che si auto-contraddica...
> Sicuramente ho capito male io però. Non è che puoi spiegare meglio?
> Grazie!


Hai ragione, Gavin, mi spiego meglio.

_Secondo me perché prevalgono su altri vocaboli, di uso regionale, che definiscono lo stesso soggetto, e sono erroneamente ritenuti dialettali..._

Come Daniela ha colto, volevo dire che alcune parole sono erroneamente ritenute dialettali solo perché vengono usate in modo preponderante a Roma, e per una sorta di strano campanilismo linguistico i non romani faticano ad accettarle come espressione dell'italiano standard.  
Spero di essere stato più chiaro...


----------



## rocamadour

Molto chiaro... E io per esempio, con un bel MEA CULPA , devo ammettere che ho sempre considerato il *cocomero *il termine dialettale e l'*anguria* la sua versione più nobile e forbita... 
Però adesso sono andata a controllare e sul _Dizionario Enciclopedico Zanichelli _ho trovato: *anguria* s.f. (_sett_.) Cocomero, dove però "sett." sta semplicemente per "settentrionale" (e non dialettale). Stessa identica definizione dà il De Mauro on line.
Ma alla mia età  ormai continuerò a dire *anguria*, perché *cocomero* purtroppo per me sarà sempre un termine che può usare al massimo il fruttivendolo al mercato.


----------



## GavinW

Necsus said:


> Spero di essere stato più chiaro...


 
Ti ringrazio per la precisazione, ora capisco meglio. Soprattutto intuisco meglio il ruolo dei varianti _regionali_, cioè forme comuni in un'intera regione, rispetto a pure forme dialettali. E Roccamadour spiega molto bene anche la percezione della differenza.

Forse c'entra anche il fatto che i cocomeri/le angurie si producono solo (?) nel centro/sud, e non in nord Italia, un fatto questo che potrebbe influenzare anche le accettazioni linguistiche...


----------



## Necsus

GavinW said:
			
		

> Forse c'entra anche il fatto che i cocomeri/le angurie si producono solo (?) nel centro/sud, e non in nord Italia, un fatto questo che potrebbe influenzare anche le accettazioni linguistiche...


Mi sembra una perspicace interpretazione, che mi sento di condividere. Anche se forse non è l'unica motivazione.


----------



## rocamadour

GavinW said:


> Forse c'entra anche il fatto che i cocomeri/le angurie si producono solo (?) nel centro/sud, e non in nord Italia, un fatto questo che potrebbe influenzare anche le accettazioni linguistiche...


Anche a me sembra una spiegazione abbastanza plausibile...
Ho cercato di saperne qualcosa di più consultando il dizionario etimologico, secondo il quale *anguria* deriva dal gr. tardo _angouria_, pl. di _angourion_ 'cetriuolo'. Interessante anche il seguito della spiegazione: "Termine regionale (Lombardia, Veneto, Emilia) invece di _cocomero_ [...]. In Romagna _cocomero (comber)_ e _anguria_ si alternano nell'uso. In Lombardia poi chiamano _cocomero (cocùmer)_ quello che altrove si chiama cetriolo e si prepara sotto aceto. Similmente a Genova. A Napoli il cocomero è detto _melone d'acqua_ e _melone da pane_, il popone... etc.

Ovviamente le due espressioni che ho sottolineato mi hanno fatto pensare all'inglese (*cucumber* e *watermelon*). Ma siccome siamo nel forum SI per favore fate finta di non avere visto queste due ultime righe...


----------



## vikgigio

Io invece ho sempre avuto la percezione opposta, ovvero che 'anguria' fosse popolare (è parola usatissima a Napoli, anche se 'melone' forse batte tutti) e cocomero italiano standard.


----------



## Sergiusuigres

A Firenze si dice solo "cocomero" (anzi... "cohomero" ) , ma può capitare che qualche fruttivendolo metta il cartellino "anguria" ma solo perché appare più elegante.


----------



## bubu7

Sergiusuigres said:


> A Firenze si dice solo "cocomero" (anzi... "cohomero" ) , ma può capitare che qualche fruttivendolo metta il cartellino "anguria" ma solo perché appare più elegante.


Questo è il motivo fondamentale per cui _cocomero_ è definito italiano e _anguria_ regionale.
L'origine fiorentina della nostra tradizione letteraria condiziona, in questo caso, le indicazioni dei vocabolari.
Ormai però, a dispetto dei vocabolari, _anguria_ e _cocomero_ si spartiscono il territorio italiano: _anguria_ a nord e _cocomero_ al centro-sud: si tratta cioè di geosinonimi.
_Anguria_ sta però espandendo il suo territorio, forte dell'importanza socio-economica della sua zona di provenienza.
Parlare di _cocomero_ a Milano è _sconveniente_ come parlare d'_anguria_ in Toscana.


----------



## niklavjus

Il Gabrielli afferma che la voce "Anguria", di origine greca, è stata introdotta con la dominazione bizantina, da Ravenna. Ciò darebbe ragione dell'area di diffusione.


----------



## danalto

Ecco, il *geosinonimo *mi mancava proprio...


----------



## tie-break

GavinW said:


> Forse c'entra anche il fatto che i cocomeri/le angurie si producono solo (?) nel centro/sud, e non in nord Italia, un fatto questo che potrebbe influenzare anche le accettazioni linguistiche...


 
Mmh, *il ferrarese* è una delle zone di maggiore produzione di cocomeri...


----------



## dsalvato

Io ho sempre creduto che, sia "anguria" che "cocomero" fossero corrette. In Calabria e Sicilia i fruttivendoli vendono "angurie"... raramente "cocomeri"! E l'uso di "melone d'acqua" e "melone di pane" (per indicare quelli gialli) è frequentissimo.


----------



## Linnets

bubu7 said:


> Questo è il motivo fondamentale per cui _cocomero_ è definito italiano e _anguria_ regionale.
> L'origine fiorentina della nostra tradizione letteraria condiziona, in questo caso, le indicazioni dei vocabolari.
> Ormai però, a dispetto dei vocabolari, _anguria_ e _cocomero_ si spartiscono il territorio italiano: _anguria_ a nord e _cocomero_ al centro-sud: si tratta cioè di geosinonimi.
> _Anguria_ sta però espandendo il suo territorio, forte dell'importanza socio-economica della sua zona di provenienza.
> Parlare di _cocomero_ a Milano è _sconveniente_ come parlare d'_anguria_ in Toscana.


 
Per prima cosa, _anguria_ non è "settentrionale": la sua distribuuzione, prima dell'arrivo della televisione, era confinato a Veneto, Lombardia e zone confinanti. Nel Nord-Ovest si dice _patèca_ (cfr. fr. _pastèque_) e in Emilia Romagna prevale il tipo "cocomero" (c_ucombra_ e simili). In quanto alla diffusione attraverso i mezzi di comunicazione, _anguria_ ha avuto una grande diffusione con il "periodo milanese" (anni '80-inizio anni '90); ora però il romanesco sembra prevalente alla televisione, quindi può darsi che _cocomero_ stia risalendo la china.


----------



## Sicanius

dsalvato said:


> Io ho sempre creduto che, sia "anguria" che "cocomero" fossero corrette. In Calabria e Sicilia i fruttivendoli vendono "angurie"... raramente "cocomeri"! E l'uso di "melone d'acqua" e "melone di pane" (per indicare quelli gialli) è frequentissimo.



In Sicilia non è possibile (o comunque è molto ambiguo) usare il termine "cocomero" per "anguria", semplicemente perché "cocomero" si usa per riferirsi ad un'altra cosa, cioè ad un tipo di cetriolo! Mi dispiace per l'italiano "standard", ma qui gli unici termini disponibili sono "anguri" o "melone rosso"...


----------



## bubu7

Linnets said:


> Per prima cosa, _anguria_ non è "settentrionale": la sua distribuuzione, prima dell'arrivo della televisione, era confinato a Veneto, Lombardia e zone confinanti.


Peccato, però, che stiamo parlando della diffusione attuale dei due geosinonimi (almeno secondo le indicazioni dei lessici più accreditati). 
Mi sembra difficile che tu possa trovare in un supermercato del Nord Ovest un cartellino con su scritto _pateche_.


----------



## laurentius87

Da buon settentrionale ho sempre usato e sentito _anguria_, tranne al Centro-Sud dove in effetti si dice _cocomero_.

Personalmente _cocomero_ mi suona un po' strano, come credo a molti parlanti del Nord Italia, anche se indubbiamente essendo in origine la voce toscana si è poi imposta come termine 'italiano'.

Trovo sconsigliabile usare _melone_, come fanno certi al Sud (Sicilia soprattutto), perché è un frutto diverso dall'anguria.


----------



## facciadipietra

Per l'esattezza in Sicilia si chiama me*ll*one o "melone 'e acqua" (melone d'acqua, come in napoletano, inglese ecc.). In Sicilia poi le diverse varietà di _melone _(a polpa gialla, bianca ecc.) sono chiamate tutte con un loro nome preciso che di solito escludono fraintendimenti (per esempio "cantalupo"). Comunque tutti i miei parenti siciliani quando parlano in italiano standard usano il termine anguria.


----------



## marco.cur

In Sardegna si è sempre chiamata anguria.


----------



## laurentius87

marco.cur said:


> In Sardegna si è sempre chiamata anguria.



Vero, e singolare che sia presente una voce 'settentrionale' e non a base toscana.


----------



## marco.cur

Forse dal periodo del regno sardo piemontese?
In sardo si chiama sindria.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Buonissima freschissima SINDRIA


----------



## ursu-lab

marco.cur said:


> Forse dal periodo del regno sardo piemontese?
> In sardo si chiama sindria.



Come in catalano, probabilmente è arrivato in Sardegna attraverso questa lingua (vd. Alghero, ecc.).

In cat. è attestato dal 1371;  dall'arabo _baṭîḫa  sindîia_ 'melone del paese di Sind, nell'attuale Pakistan', con una _-r-_  per influenza di _cidra, cídria_ 'frutta citrica'


----------



## gc200000

laurentius87 said:


> Da buon settentrionale ho sempre usato e sentito _anguria_, tranne al Centro-Sud dove in effetti si dice _cocomero_.
> 
> Personalmente _cocomero_ mi suona un po' strano, come credo a molti parlanti del Nord Italia, anche se indubbiamente essendo in origine la voce toscana si è poi imposta come termine 'italiano'.
> 
> Trovo sconsigliabile usare _melone_, come fanno certi al Sud (Sicilia soprattutto), perché è un frutto diverso dall'anguria.



Non so nel resto del centro-sud, ma in Sicilia si dice anguria, non certo cocomero, che suona altrettanto strano quanto a te.

E' vero che è anche chiamato melone rosso, ma è usato raramente in italiano. E' usato più che altro in forma dialettale: "u muluni russu". In tal caso, il vero e proprio melone è chiamato melone giallo, sempre in dialetto.

Nella maggioranza dei casi, si chiamano anguria e melone.


----------



## laurentius87

gc200000 said:


> Non so nel resto del centro-sud, ma in Sicilia si dice anguria, non certo cocomero, che suona altrettanto strano quanto a te.
> 
> E' vero che è anche chiamato melone rosso, ma è usato raramente in italiano. E' usato più che altro in forma dialettale: "u muluni russu". In tal caso, il vero e proprio melone è chiamato melone giallo, sempre in dialetto.
> 
> Nella maggioranza dei casi, si chiamano anguria e melone.



Da altre parti ho sentito che si tende a dire _melone_ per l'anguria e _cantalupo_ per il melone (anche se il cantalupo è un tipo di melone).

Insomma, bel caos.


----------



## marco.cur

Interessante l'etimologia di sindria.

Anche in Puglia (almeno a Taranto) chiamano l'anguria e il melone rispettivamente melone rosso e melone giallo.
Io invece questo imparentamento linguistico dei due frutti lo trovo interessante.
Anche se sono frutti ben distinti, anche nell'aspetto, vengono associati quasi come fossero due varietà dello stesso frutto per via della loro succedaneità nel corso dell'estate.


----------



## Trentaduesima

Non so perchè, ma nella mia città si tende a utilizzare "cocomero" se la forma è sferica e "anguria" se la forma è allungata (tipo dirigibile), eppure sempre di "Citrullus lanatus" si tratta.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Una curiosità dall'Emilia.
Molti anziani, _sempre_ quando parlano dialetto, _spesso_ quando passano all'italiano, dicono "languria", con l'introduzione di una "l" non etimologica, e pertanto dicono "E' buona 'sta languria", "La languria l'ha portata la Sara".
E' un fenomeno che si è verificato anche in italiano e in altre lingue.
GS


----------



## Blackman

marco.cur said:


> In Sardegna si è sempre chiamata anguria.


 

Confermo. Ho notato che negli ultimi anni qualcuno a iniziato a chiamare cocomero quello striato, forse solo per cercare di differenziarlo. O forse è una importazione dovuta al turismo.

Per me è sempre stata, e sempre sarà, anguria.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

A Firenze quello con buccia verde e polpa rossa è sempre e soltanto _cocomero_.

Quello a buccia gialla e interno arancione è _popone_. 
Però il piatto che si mangia come antipasto ormai si chiama _prosciutto e melone_ e non prociutto e popone.


----------



## annapo

Nella parte Ionica della Puglia, il termine colloquialmente usato nel 99% dei casi è _mlon _(visto che le vocali sono fortemente desonorizzate), o la sua forma malamente italianizzata in _mellone_. _U mlone_ è _ad acqua _se parliamo di anguria, e _a ppan_ se parliamo del melone.

Tuttavia, quando la gente, nel parlare, vuole darsi un tono, dice _anguria_, almeno, io ho sempre sentito dire così.


----------



## stella_maris_74

annapo said:


> Nella parte Ionica della Puglia, il termine colloquialmente usato nel 99% dei casi è _mlon _(visto che le vocali sono fortemente desonorizzate), o la sua forma malamente italianizzata in _mellone_. _U mlone_ è _ad acqua _se parliamo di anguria, e _a ppan_ se parliamo del melone.
> 
> Tuttavia, quando la gente, nel parlare, vuole darsi un tono, dice _anguria_, almeno, io ho sempre sentito dire così.



Anche nella parte adriatica (Bari e dintorni), e confermo anche tutto il resto


----------



## gianx80

Interessante il termine usato qui a Lecce, nel Salento. In realtà i termini sono due, uno è il classico "malune te (o de) acqua". Il secondo è quello più usato e caratteristico, ovvero "*sargeniscu*", di cui ignoro l'etimologia. Però ho una teoria: leggo su Wikipedia che l'anguria è stata portata in Italia dai "Mori", termine con cui si chiamavano tutti i musulmani. Quindi non può essere che il termine leccese "*sargeniscu*" derivi da "*saraceno*"?


----------



## annapo

Unica precisazione per gli stranieri: indipendentemente dal fatto che un italiano usi "anguria" o "cocomero", secondo il gusto personale, entrambi i termini sono perfettamente ed inequivocabilmente comprensibili a qualunque italiano, di qualsiasi provenienza geografica.


----------

